# McFly's HT in Scotland ...well shortly anyway !



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

A lurker here for a while and getting ready for a bit of work . . .

First off I like the logical layout of RaZorTT's initial page so have tailored to match, thanks!

My wife and I are currently in the middle of renovating our house, an ongoing / never ending project? The best part about the renovation is that we are planning to build a room into our loft that is going to become our HT. There is still a bit to do on the planning / council point of view, but we are getting very close to being able to get stuck into building the HT.

The dimensions of the room are as follows:
width: 4400
length: 5000
Height: 2400

The room, being in the loft has some interesting shapes but that can be tackled at a later stage, we are planning 5 windows, 4 velux and one gable end one which will have a nice view of the Firth of Fourth.

I am planning to insulate with var materials and techniques found in the forum
I am planning to pre-wire for a 7.1 setup (I only have a 5.1 setup at the moment), using some form of cable management tray as there is plenty of space behind what will be the plasterboard.

Seating
TBA

Screen
Will need to be a bit of a bodge as the gable end will probably have a window so will need to be removable so will need to tackle that later.

Speaker Locations
TBA, as above statement will be wired for 7.1 but with wall angles and no decision on seating will need to be looked at..

Sandman’s whole thread was very interesting with loads of ideas and inspiration, thanks

Walls
TBA

Ceiling
Will definitely include a star ceiling in some form but will come later, but because of the shape of the roof will need some thought closer to completion..

Lighting
Again as TBA

Colour Scheme
TBA

Equipment rack
Will contain a 19” rack just right of the entrance door which is one thing I have access to, being in IT… just missed an old CRAY supercomputer rack on ebay the other day with a nice smoked glass door…

Door and entrance
Again will be last on the list but thinking of door access, maybe the tardis from Doctor WHO…bigger on the inside etc, but that will need to come later!!

Starting to look into things like 

http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html
Room Mode Calculator and Converter by hardman (http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ction/337-room-mode-calculator-converter.html)


I will post pictures over the course of the next few months / years / decades.... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, looking at the pictures you posted your going to have a nice space. Seeing as you have everything open now is the time to wire for speakers and power. Do not skimp on the power, 2 dedicated A/V circuits in the room is not overkill and split one off to power the projector in the ceiling.

Defiantly wire the room for 7.1 speakers, speaker placement should be done like this.
Do not spread the rear speakers apart more than 4' (1.2m) and if wall mounting the sorounds keep them up at about 6' (1.8m) angled down slightly into the centre of the room.

It looks like the floor is well insulated and should be kept that way. Continue that through the walls and ceiling an you will have a nice quiet room. You will also need to address some reflection points once the room is dry walled however that is not a concern right now.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Are you removing some of the framing, then?


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Ted White said:


> Are you removing some of the framing, then?


Stuggling to get a bulldozer up to loft height...


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Well, looking at the pictures you posted your going to have a nice space. Seeing as you have everything open now is the time to wire for speakers and power. Do not skimp on the power, 2 dedicated A/V circuits in the room is not overkill and split one off to power the projector in the ceiling.
> 
> Defiantly wire the room for 7.1 speakers, speaker placement should be done like this.
> Do not spread the rear speakers apart more than 4' (1.2m) and if wall mounting the sorounds keep them up at about 6' (1.8m) angled down slightly into the centre of the room.
> ...


Thanks for this, 
Settled 7.1 wired in 
I will be looking at seating options shortly to get "MY" seating location!!

I am keen on using cable management trays behind the side walls and have access to loads, but metal galvinised types, is this a bad thing to lay speaker cable on or should I use a plastic type ones ?


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

That's me paid for the design and paid the Council for the warrant, just need to wait now for the rubber stanp before I start in anger !!:yay2:


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I have my warrant at last !!

We used (If anyone is interested from Fife !),

http://www.architecturalservice.co.uk/ - ... and they have been great throughout and I would recomend them anytime.

I have been using Sketchup to model my house and loft and will post the kerkythea renders shortly !


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Well thats my wood arrived and in the mean time have been thinking...

Ideas

Projector tray

This has been quite an interesting one, I have an old Fuel tank access pannel from an old Fokker plane which once polished up will look very nice and look quite good as a projector tray.








I am looking into some way of automating the movement out and back into the roof cavity... 

Decor
Trying to incorporate the following ? Once polished up and paint removed might be nice somewhere...









Also started to move all the pipe work in preparation ...









Also attached are some more sketchup designs...
Will get more detailed to include speakers and equipment shortly !!
















:bigsmile:


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Well thats me started much of the Structural work, adding joists and removing the originals, doing myself after work etc so taking a while, nearly there though and soon to be laying the floor...

This pic there is still a few of the w trusses to remove, but this week hopefully...








- Improvement from this...



















And this is where I put my foot in it !!:foottap:









Regards


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Gonna be a cool space!:T


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

suscribed!


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Well an update is here . . .Been working at night to get the main bits done, soon to start the actual planning for the cinema type stuff !

Nearly finnished the top of the landing where the stairs come up into the actual loft.










Done a bit more flooring and some wiring, and a basic outline of the screen location, maybe too low will try get a projector up to test shortly...


















This weekend the windows arrive so will be busy...


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Cool space. Sub'd!


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, been a while and a bit slow in doinf "Stuff", but am getting there!

I've cut out the ceiling for the staircase to get up to the loft...










and this is looking down










I have put in loads of the insulation and the roof windows










The small rack space where my "kit" will go










and the view !!










More shortly!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like a fun space! Might have some challenges - but that will make it more interesting.

Love the view outside too.. Amazing!


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> Looks like a fun space! Might have some challenges - but that will make it more interesting.
> 
> Love the view outside too.. Amazing!


Thanks, 
Yep the Forth Rail Bridge in Bonnie Scotland ...


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, 
Been doing a lot of riding my bike in the goodweather weve been having in Scotland so hav'nt done tooo much,
Just the staircase, found a local carpenter (Well Poland may be considered local :gulp...

He's done a great job, and I've done a bit more in the actual loft too...

































More soon, starting some actual cinema stuffff soon !


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This is looking quality, man I wish I had a space to play with like this. Nice view of the bridge too, I have been passed it a few times over the years when working in Scotland.

Whats gonna be the first film you watch, or maybe trilogy you watch


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Moonfly said:


> This is looking quality, man I wish I had a space to play with like this. Nice view of the bridge too, I have been passed it a few times over the years when working in Scotland.
> 
> Whats gonna be the first film you watch, or maybe trilogy you watch


Mmmm, yep probably the trilogy, or maybe ever the new (ish) star trek, great visuals and sound...


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, getting there...

Office bit with my hatch to get into the loft, old fokker access door with trolly dolly seat 









Starting the plaster boarding...


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Coming along nicely McFly!


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Dale Rasco said:


> Coming along nicely McFly!


Thanks Dale, 
Been interesting, with my background being in IT, a steep learning curve, but worth it..


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Another update, 
Just been doing bits while I'm off over the Christmas period 

My Office ...


















Pre some colour on the walls









And colour at last ! - My son has moved in with his elec noise machine already


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

One final idea I need to look into is the screen !,

This is my idea, would like a retractable hidden in the lower shelf to pull up,
I would have a blackout screen to cover the window as and when but here is a quick sketch,

Has anyone on the forum done similar ?


----------

